# Necron sketches



## frogdude (Dec 2, 2011)

As promised in my intro thread, here's the Necron pics i did for my neighbours son.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

this stuff is friken awsome  +rep


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yea, they are good, but why in the name of earth is there a link which is impossible to read in the middle of picture ruining it?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Yea, they are good, but why in the name of earth is there a link which is impossible to read in the middle of picture ruining it?


In case someone comes along and tries to claim the work for their own. Hard to read, maybe, but that link running through the picture is a form of proof of ownership.

Look at it hard enough and you can read it, otherwise you may very well miss it (as I did before it was pointed out.)


----------



## frogdude (Dec 2, 2011)

Correct sir - not a link, but a "watermark". Not that i think anyone here would be interested in image theft, but it's kind of automatic now (after previous bad experience) that anything i post on the web has a watermark. Running it through the middle like that makes it harder to remove.

Thanks for the rep Khrone!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

its ok, glad to be of service


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice looking work man!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Not bad at all.


----------



## DarkCloud (Jan 2, 2012)

dude that is crazy awesome good! i wish i had some skill like that


----------

